# Which categories do I enter my cat in? I'm confused!



## CattingYou (Jan 28, 2014)

So I need to send the entry form off ASAP for her first show. I've read through the rules and I am unsure what I can enter her in? Can somebody help me please?

She is a blue british shorthair kitten.


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

You need to enter her for her breed class - British Blue kitten (depending on her age - if she is over 9 months she is an adult) and then you can choose two side classes e.g debutante (1st show), non-breeder's kitten,. I'd choose one's that different judges from the breed class so that you get a variety of reports.
On the entry form write in the number (at the Southwest British shorthair show coming up British blue kitten is class number B51 for example) of the classes you have entered and keep a copy to check when you arrive at the show
Hope this helps


----------



## spotty cats (Jul 24, 2012)

Your breeder should be able to guide you through the process


----------



## Aurelie (Apr 10, 2012)

Which show are you entering? I found it really confusing at first - I'd be happy to go through the schedule with you.


----------



## CattingYou (Jan 28, 2014)

Thanks guys.

It's the southwest one we are hoping to go to. I've posted the entry off today first class so should be there in time. 

What you wrote really helped


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Good luck :thumbup:


----------



## CattingYou (Jan 28, 2014)

Thankyou 

Two of the classes have the same judge but I found one with a different judge so entered her in that too. Fingers crossed


----------



## Aurelie (Apr 10, 2012)

I'll be at that one too, let me know if you need any help


----------



## CattingYou (Jan 28, 2014)

Aww thanks 

What can I expect? I've never been to a show before. I'm bringing my 8 year old daughter with me as she is dying to come so I hope she won't be too bored? What actually happens? I've tried to read as much as I can.


----------



## CattingYou (Jan 28, 2014)

And I could only enter her into the Kernow club show as I stupidly thought the closing date was the same for both bit it wasn't  bit as it's our first one we are just going for the experience really anyway.


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

The day before make sure you know where the hall is - Google Earth and streetmap.co.uk are very useful if you don't have SavNav. Make sure your carrier is out, make sure you have her vaccination card somewhere you can't leave it behind.

There are long trestles with the pens on, and each pen has a number. There are notices at the end of each row saying what number pens are in that row.

You need to arrive in plenty of time - I'd say before 9am - and the first thing is to join the vetting in queue. The queue will go past a table where someone is handing out an envelope to each exhibitor.

When your cat is vetted in a vet has a quick look at ears, eyes, mouth, nose, under the tail, and checks your vaccination certificate so DON'T FORGET IT. If all is OK they sign your envelope.

You take your cat to her pen and set it up. That means white blankets, white litter tray, white water bowl which goes at the back. I take a small bottle of water. My show blankets are moses basket blankets from Tescos, you will be able to buy the litter tray & water 'bowl' at the show. Give her a last groom. Mine are meant to have shiney sleek coats so I use a polishing mitt with a wool pile.

At about 10am they clear the hall and the judges get going. Depending on the hall you might be able to watch, or you might have something to eat. It's worth checking on the Internet to see if there is a supermarket with a cafe anywhere near the hall. Judges do Olympian, Imperial, Grand and Open classes first and often do those in the morning, take a lunch break and then do side classes.

Results slips go from their books back to the tables where they deal with rosettes and so on. 

You are not allowed in the hall until (usually) 1pm. Once everyone is back in there's often not much room and it gets hot!

Your little girl might get bored in the morning once the hall is cleared so take something to keep her occupied until you can go back.


----------



## Aurelie (Apr 10, 2012)

CattingYou said:


> Aww thanks
> 
> What can I expect? I've never been to a show before. I'm bringing my 8 year old daughter with me as she is dying to come so I hope she won't be too bored? What actually happens? I've tried to read as much as I can.


I'm bringing my six year old daughter . After vetting in and set up, you leave your cat to be judged - usually until after lunch, so you'll be able to go off somewhere, Exeter is very nearby, so is Darts Farm which is good for tea/lunch.

Then when you get back you'll find out how you did - might be worth bringing pens and paper or an iPad/whatever because you won't be able to leave until the show closes and there is nowhere outside to play at the Matford centre.

There will be stalls with cat toys etc and somewhere to have coffee at the show too.


----------



## spotty cats (Jul 24, 2012)

You might find TICA shows more exciting, we don't have closed shows here like the UK does, ours are more TICA style where you get to see your cat judged, hear the comments, view other cats being judged and hear why the judges choose to award as they do.

Can't get bored that way  Carly on here does a lot of TICA shows, I'm sure there are others as well.


----------



## CattingYou (Jan 28, 2014)

Me again...

I am getting my cat stuff ready for showing her next weekend. Just looked at her vaccination certificate which her breeder gave to me when I got her. It doesn't have her name on it and has the breed down as DSH. It also has the wrong date of birth! I know it's definitely for her as the breeder only had one queen and two kittens (he was very genuine) but as he was Polish i'm not sure he went about everything correctly?! 

Will we be refused entry based on that? Or is there any way I can get a new certificate?


----------



## gskinner123 (Mar 10, 2010)

CattingYou said:


> Me again...
> 
> I am getting my cat stuff ready for showing her next weekend. Just looked at her vaccination certificate which her breeder gave to me when I got her. It doesn't have her name on it and has the breed down as DSH. It also has the wrong date of birth! I know it's definitely for her as the breeder only had one queen and two kittens (he was very genuine) but as he was Polish i'm not sure he went about everything correctly?!
> 
> Will we be refused entry based on that? Or is there any way I can get a new certificate?


You could well have a problem with this. I think someone already kindly explained the procedure for GCCF shows and mentioned vetting in - this is where your cat is given a brief 'look over' but the vet will also check the details on her vaccination card against the details on her printed show entry.

You need to write her pedigree name on the vaccination card; wouldn't worry too much about it showing 'DSH' as it's a common mistake made by vets when they fill out vac cards for BSH's - but change it anyway to 'BSH'. The biggest problem is the incorrect date of birth and if you've no time to get a correct, replacement vaccination card from the breeder, I'd strongly suggest you take along to the show the kitten's registration card which will obviously show her name and date of birth and just explain to the vet at vetting in that the breeder (or their vet) has written the incorrect date on her vaccination card.


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

If you are anywhere near the vet that issued the card it _might _be worth ringing them.


----------



## CattingYou (Jan 28, 2014)

The vets where she had her vaccinations unfortunately is about a 4 hour drive from me so not an option really 

I will write her name on it (does it matter if it's habdwritten? The other information is printed?) but I am really not sure what to do about the d.o.b. it's only a couple days out but will they believe me that it is hers?


----------



## CattingYou (Jan 28, 2014)

I will take her registration card with me too. Obviously it has the breeders name on it and his details are on the vaccination card too.

Thankyou


----------



## Quinzell (Mar 14, 2011)

From my (very limited) experience of FB cat shows, the only people to check the vaccs certs are the vetting in people, and the vets themselves. So far as I am aware, the vetting in folk just check that vaccs are up to date, and the vets give them a health check. Both Tango and Harlequin have completely different names on their certs to their pedigree name and this has never been questioned. I am almost certain that none check their date of birth - actually, I just looked at their vet record and neither have their DOB recorded. 

I would be a little concerned about the breed if she wasn't a BSH....I really doubt that will be questioned, but like I say, I have very limited knowledge.


----------



## gskinner123 (Mar 10, 2010)

It can really just depend upon which vet you see at vetting in. Some are a little more.. ahem... thorough than others. Often they'll only glance at the vac card to check the vaccinations are in order but I have on several occasions been asked to stand there (at the vetting in table) and fully complete the card, or enter the cat's colour on the card because my vet hadn't done so, that kind of thing. I know the details should be correct, etc, but some of them can really be jobsworths - best have it correct before the day... especially for a first time exhibitor.

Good luck, by the way


----------



## CattingYou (Jan 28, 2014)

Thankyou 

Hopefully it will be ok. Too late now if it isn't lol.


----------

